# Stage en entreprise de 3e dans un Apple Store



## Vikoboss (7 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour !

Je ne savais pas trop ou poster, donc dites-moi si je me suis trompé 

Donc voilà, je suis en année de 3ème, j'ai 14 ans & en février prochain je dois faire un " stage d'observation en entreprise ". J'avais eu l'idée de le faire dans un Apple Store, particulièrement dans celui du Carrousel du Louvre.

Croyez-vous qu'ils pourraient me prendre ?
Je dois faire quoi, les appelez ? Allez directement a l'Apple Store ?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.​


----------



## Pharmacos (7 Septembre 2011)

Peut être un CV..... une lettre de motivation..... un timbre..... une enveloppe....


----------



## jugnin (8 Septembre 2011)

Bah t&#8217;y vas, et tu regardes. 

Après tu rédiges un rapport : _L&#8217;Apple Store, c&#8217;est un magasin où on vend du matériel Apple trop design et trop innovant, que je kiffe trop cette marque et que c&#8217;est pour ça que j&#8217;ai voulu faire mon stage dans un Apple Store.

Le magasin est divisé en rayons super ergonomiques, parce que chez Apple on fait très attention à ça, pour que les clients ils soient contents d&#8217;acheter de matériel Apple. Pour s&#8217;en occuper, y&#8217;a des Genius, qui sont cool aussi, avec un super esprit d&#8217;entreprise, parce que chez Apple, l&#8217;esprit d&#8217;entreprise est important, pour que les employés ils soient contents de bosser. Et si les employés sont contents, les clients sont à l&#8217;aise et ils craquent de la thune.

Je voudrais travailler chez Apple plus tard._


----------



## Simbouesse (8 Septembre 2011)

jugnin a dit:


> Bah ty vas, et tu regardes.
> 
> Après tu rédiges un rapport : _LApple Store, cest un magasin où on vend du matériel Apple trop design et trop innovant, que je kiffe trop cette marque et que cest pour ça que jai voulu faire mon stage dans un Apple Store.
> 
> ...



:love:
Moi aussi que j'voudrais travailler chez l'Apple Store dans l'musée du Louvre quand ch'rai grand !!!!

...
Sinon, un bon moyen :



> Peut être un CV..... une lettre de motivation..... un timbre..... une enveloppe....



Cf. _Forum MacGénération - La Terrasse._ Editions Pharmacos. 07/09/2011


----------



## Pierrou (9 Septembre 2011)

Si tu veux mon avis (celui d'un enseignant assez familier avec le sujet des stages de 3e), les stages en entreprise de 3e fonctionnent beaucoup par _"piston"_ (presque exclusivement pour être honnête) : Papa connait quelqu'un qui bosse chez Truc et qui accepte de prendre fifils, etc... 
Par ailleurs, les entreprises ne prennent des élèves en stage que si elles y voient un intérêt &#8211; et j'ai du mal à voir quel intérêt aurait un Apple Store à avoir un adolescent de 3e se balader au milieu de ses rayons et stocks de matos-hors-de-prix-qui-se-vend-très-bien-sans-ça. 

Envoie une jolie lettre, pour voir, mais ne te fais pas trop d'illusions. A la limite, chez un Premium Reseller.

D'un point de vue "académique et pédagogique" et si tu kiffes vraiment les Mac, je te conseillerai plutôt de trouver un stage dans une boite de graphisme ou de prod, dans lesquelles on te laissera faire joujou avec des bécanes dépassant tes rêves les plus fous et où tu apprendras probablement bien plus que dans un Apple Store. 

Bon courage pour tes recherches !


----------



## PwT94 (21 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous!
Savez-vous si Apple prend des stagiaires dans les Apple Store? J'aimerais faire mon stage de 3ème dans celui d'Opéra à Paris. Avec une bonne lettre de motivation ça passe? Ce serait vraiment cool. 
Merci d'avance!


----------



## da capo (21 Septembre 2011)

oui, trop cool.

http://forums.macg.co/la-terrasse/stage-en-entreprise-de-3eme-dans-un-apple-store-831792.html

Bonne lecture.


----------



## PwT94 (21 Septembre 2011)

Merci!  Mais en fait c'est mort quoi ... Je vais envoyer une lettre et je verrais!


----------



## tirhum (21 Septembre 2011)

da capo a dit:


> oui, trop cool.
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/la-terrasse/stage-en-entreprise-de-3eme-dans-un-apple-store-831792.html
> 
> Bonne lecture.


Allez hop, on fusionne !... 
Ah m_u_rde, chuis pas "chez moi"...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (21 Septembre 2011)

je peux "orienter" le sujet si tu veux....




L


----------



## da capo (26 Septembre 2011)

collodion a dit:


> Est ce que quelqu'un peut expliquer [redacted] le principe de base d'un forum ?



je m'y mets :
alors un forum est un espace matériel ou virtuel où les gens causent de sujets divers.
souvent, on y trouvent des animateurs ou modérateurs.

les premiers sont pris pour des andouilles, les seconds sont détestés.

donc, le forum tend vers une forme d'anarchie par le poids d'intervenants constitués en groupes.

face à eux quelques adolescents boutonneux ou jeunes adultes mal finis tentent de tirer le fonctionnement vers ce qui leur semble juste.
autant être clair, des conneries.

le jeune anarchiste, encouragé par son appartenance à un groupe, ne manque pas une occasion de laminer celui qui se croit au dessus de la mélée : le jeune ado, ou le jeune adulte.

le travail de sape dure souvent assez longtemps parce que le jeune ado ou adulte, idéaliste de confession, a bien du mal à comprendre qu'il n'a rien à faire là.

Il faut aussi dire que leurs propos ne laissent pas le choix : aucun intérêt le plus souvent, un humour déplorable et surtout aucun détachement et second degré.

Voilà, collodion, ce qu'est un forum.

A toi de te ranger sagement dans l'une ou l'autre des catégories que j'ai évoquées : je te crois malheureusement suffisamment intelligent et désespéré pour ne pas te tromper.

Cordialement.


----------



## collodion (28 Septembre 2011)

Tu vas trop loin da capo. C'est le mode de fonctionnement de la Terrasse que tu décris (tes groupes ne sont pas très clairs). L'un des principes de base d'un forum c'est l'entraide... en tout cas pour ce présent sujet c'est ce qu'il est clairement demandé. Qu'il soit intéressant ou pas, la question ne devrait pas se poser.


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (28 Septembre 2011)

Heuuuu  

Mais mais... mais on est où alors là???

Nan passeke pour rappel (vivi, jm'y colle..) : 


> La Terrasse
> Pour parler de la vie, de l'univers, de tout le reste... et pas forcément du Mac !


ou encore :

*Annonce : Licence IV*

Pour le genre de question posée ici, c'est plutôt dans :


> Réagissez!
> Commentaires, analyses et débats sur l'actualité Mac et high-tech.



non?


de rien


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Septembre 2011)

Fais gaffe, tu contredis collofion, toi aussi il va te suivre partout maintenant.


----------



## collodion (29 Septembre 2011)

L'entraide est bannie du bar ?


----------



## da capo (29 Septembre 2011)

collodion a dit:


> L'entraide est bannie du bar ?



Tout à fait : au Bar on boit des coups en racontant des conneries.

Pour l'entraide, tu peux aller (entre autres) :
ici,
ici,
ou là
par exemple.


----------



## collodion (29 Septembre 2011)

Changez la pancarte de l'entrée, ce sera plus clair.


----------



## Romuald (29 Septembre 2011)

collodion a dit:


> L'entraide est bannie du bar ?


Ah mais non mais non mais non, pas du tout non  !

Il y a au moins ça et ça, sauf qu'"on" a viré les tenanciers et que personne n'a repris la boutique.


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Septembre 2011)

collodion a dit:


> Changez la pancarte de l'entrée, ce sera plus clair.



Je comprends mieux pourquoi tant d'utilisateurs renversent leur coca, jus de fruit, thé, café, bière et autres, sur leur clavier ! C'est parce que, comme toi, ils confondent leur bureau avec le Bar !


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Septembre 2011)

collodion a dit:


> Changez la pancarte de l'entrée, ce sera plus clair.


Mais à qui parle-t-il exactement?


----------



## da capo (29 Septembre 2011)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Mais à qui parle-t-il exactement?



Qui parle à qui ?


----------



## jugnin (29 Septembre 2011)

Comment ?!


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (30 Septembre 2011)

en utilisant un clavier (avec ou sans fil).

en Français de France (fortement teinté de québécois) on appel ca un clavardage.

Synonyme : les newbs appellent ca se faire maraver la gueule.
Pour La Horde...je sais pas.

je reste à ta disposition pour toutes questions supplémentaires.

Cdt,

L


----------



## r e m y (30 Septembre 2011)

Mon fils, 20 ans le mois prochain, a enfin réussi à passer en 3eme
Il rêve de faire son stage au Bar de MacG

Doit-il envoyer une lettre de motivation à La Horde (tm)?
(pleine de fôtes d'orthographe j'imagine, la lettre, s'il veut augmenter ses chances d'être retenu...)


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (30 Septembre 2011)

Attends, j'crois avoir vu passer un truc du genre...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h25 ----------

Ah, voilà, retrouvé 

offre d'emploi


----------



## da capo (30 Septembre 2011)

Etoile d'araignee a dit:


> Attends, j'crois avoir vu passer un truc du genre...
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h25 ----------
> 
> ...



mouton à 5 pattes : le poste sera jamais pourvu.


----------



## jugnin (30 Septembre 2011)

Disons quaucun candidat na pour linstant passé le stade de lentretien. Jen profite pour confirmer que les corps seront rendus aux familles dès que jipémisse aura fini de les empailler (cest son nouveau hobbie).


----------

